# Are Slingshots Legal in the UK.



## Ghullayl

I have recently come back to my childhood favourate sport . As a kid I had access to Air guns, small arms and slingshots up until I was 18 . I have asked and tried to check online If slingshots are legal in the UK and have had different answers as to if they are or not . So please if anyone knows the truth as to the legalities of owning and using slingshots in the UK I will be very greatfull indeed.


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

Well I am a UK resident and slingshots are legal to own and carry.

But I'd keep it concealed at all times in public.


----------



## phil

Hi yes as said above slingshots are legal to own and carry in the uk


----------



## Ghullayl

Thank you very much for the Information on this matter. Cheers .


----------



## BuBsMuBollock

Is it classed as an offensive weapon ? Or can u just carry it just because u want to ?


----------



## SHTF Slingshots

I would say you're off to the woods to hunt or to practice shooting away from people.
Cops are not nice when it comes to weapons, and a slingshot is a weapon.


----------



## Berkshire bred

I have shot them for about 6 years and have had no problem with the law. the only things that will stress is that you only shoot on land that you have permission to shoot on, also just use common sense and be careful.


----------

